# Time To Replace Awning



## Familyocampers (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi, folks.

The awning for our 2008 26KBRS has about had it.

I'm wondering what we should expect to pay to replace just the fabric part. The metal parts all seem fine.

Have you replaced the awning yourself, or does this require help from an RV professional?

Thanks for any advice you can offer. 
Mark


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Check out rvawningsmart.com We bought our fabric from them .


----------

